

Show HN: Split your ssh_config into separate files - awendt
https://github.com/awendt/poet

======
iagooar
I've been using it for a couple of years and I really love it.

It's a simple tool, no fancy features, but it gets the job done really well.

For people who work on multiple projects and want to organize their ssh
config, this is a must have.

~~~
fbartels
Seems like a lot to set up, especially since all you really need is "cat
~/.ssh/config.d/* > ~/.ssh/config"

~~~
awendt
OP here.

If you already have a working Ruby environment, it's not a lot. If you have to
start by installing Ruby, then yes, don't bother.

BTW, this does more than "cat", it supports editing and toggling parts of your
config (using --include on files that would normally be excluded).

This was my original use case: Switching between setups for remote and office
work.

